# Malaysian Trumpet Snails in acid water



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

My ph sits at about 6.7-6.8. Will this be alright for a population of malaysian trumpet snails, to keep the sand aerated? Will it have the effect of keeping the population under control, or will I just end up with a heap of dead snails?

Cheers


----------



## TheVisionary78 (Mar 6, 2010)

My exerience it is not the PH it is the water softness that effects snails shells. They need calcium. I am wondering if you can almost buy Reef Calcium Supplements and add it to a freshwater tank for your inverts. Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Just add some cuttlefish bone to the back, you should be fine.


----------



## insta (Jan 27, 2010)

For reference, a pH of 6.8 is *less* acidic than a cup of distilled water sitting on a countertop. It can really only be called "acidic" by definition instead of any measurable reactions.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

I used to be a "Snailor" and was always trying to keep my ph, GH, KH as high as possible to grow my beautiful snails.
MTS are tough little suckers and they will handle 6.0 pH freshwater or 8.6 saltwater if allowed to acclimate over months. I've boiled gravel and had the little suckers survive.
You fish food has calcium in it and the fish don't use most of it. The MTS will eat the poo and get the calcium.
I never had any trouble with starving MTS.
They might get some pitting in the shells but they will still do a good job of aerating your substrate.
The first MTS I ever got is at least 8 years old now. He has been in soft, hard, and brackish tanks. The last 4 years he has been living in planted betta bowls with a pH of 6. He has outlived 2 bettas and does a good job of cleaning up after the fish. He is 1.5 inches long, half an inch thick at the operculum, weighs about 1/2 an ounce, and has the end of his spiral broken off.


----------

